# Turpatine



## skiroy56 (Jul 23, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the difference between Turpatine and Turpentine?
I have an associate that states he uses Turpatine to thin his Constantine's filler but I can't find it anywhere.
Any help?
Laurence


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Spelling


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Close, but no. Turpatine was a brand name turpentine substitute, not the Mississippi spelling for turpentine. 

http://www.wmbarr.com/product.aspx?catid=21&prodid=107


----------



## skiroy56 (Jul 23, 2011)

Not spelling, I have been assured that he has bought Turpatine.
Just doing some research.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Not sure if you want to buy that stuff if it's mostly made of this . . .

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=turpa-turpa


----------



## skiroy56 (Jul 23, 2011)

Used the link Just Joe sent and the product is discontinued, Hmm, maybe to many VOC"s??? I have used turpentine but the odor is a little stronger than I was expecting in my small enclosed shop. Will need to do some more research for a better thinner.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

In looking at the MSDS, turpatine appears to be made from natural orange terpene thinner (apparently a very strong and expensive natural solvent) mixed with petroleum solvents. Versus turpentine which is made from the "juice" of a balsam fir trees. I'd not heard of the stuff until I start poking around, but the terpene can be used by itself as a replacement for turpentine. The MSDS shows roughly 1/3 turpene/2/3 MS make it up, I suppose if you needed it badly enough you ould mix your own. One place I found selling the natural orange terpene wanted $22 for .5 fl. oz (ouch!). Maybe that's why it was discontinued.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I have heard, and am beginning to understand, that the turpentine (and linseed oil) that you purchase from the big boxes is imported, has additives, and is not the "real" stuff. I recently mixed boiled linseed oil and turpentine (from Lowes) for a workbench finish. This was a finish recommended by Chris Schwarz. I was not entirely satisfied with the result.

So….when is turpentine and boiled linseed oil…....not turpentine and boiled linseed oil? Does anyone have any further information to help enlighten the subject? How can we be sure of what we're getting?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I was not entirely satisfied with the result.

What was wrong with it?


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

*I have heard, and am beginning to understand, that the turpentine (and linseed oil) that you purchase from the big boxes is imported, has additives, and is not the "real" stuff.*

Sounds like a rumor started by a disgruntled hardware or paint store owner…


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Turpatine is a product from W. M. Barr & Co. In Memphis TN


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Well I learned something else today! thanks. 
I do use turpentine in polyurethane all the time. It helps it level out better and dry faster thus eliminating the possibility of dust int he finish!
............Jim


----------

